# Disney Special 4 Day Pass For Fla Residents



## Daverock (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am a Florida resident and can purchase, showing my ID and my wifes, 2 disney 4 park admissions for $99 each that are good thru May 2010. My question to the group:  If I purchase them via phone and pick them up in downtown disney what prevents me from giving them to my daughter and son-in-law, non-florida residents, to use?

Dave


----------



## brankatz (Jan 26, 2010)

As long as you pick them up with your ID nothing prevents them from using the passes I have done the same for visiting relatives often.


----------



## BetaJoe (Jan 27, 2010)

*$99 gets you 2 days?*

So basically for $50 a day,  I can visit all the Disney parks?  Do the 2 days have to be consecutive??  Wait you said 4 day pass???  So it is $25 a day???  WOW


----------



## brankatz (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes the deal is for Florida Residents $99.00 but there are restricted days of use so beware before you purchase.  You actually can get them for 96 AAA discount + Taxes.  No restriction on parks just check Date Fine print.


----------



## brankatz (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes the deal is for Florida Residents $99.00 but there are restricted days of use so beware before you purchase.  You actually can get them for 96 AAA discount + Taxes.  No restriction on parks just check Date Fine print.


----------



## Don (Jan 30, 2010)

Also, that fingerprint reader keys the ticket to the first individual to use it.  It is intended to make them non interchangeable.


----------



## JPD (Jan 31, 2010)

If you are active or retired Military, you can also get 4 day disney tickets for$99.00. There is also blackout dates, spring break, and July 4th.


----------



## jtridle (Jan 31, 2010)

brankatz said:


> As long as you pick them up with your ID nothing prevents them from using the passes I have done the same for visiting relatives often.



My husband and I are FL residents and have thought this was probably correct since I don't remember them fingerprinting us when we pick up the tickets at the will call window but rather when you get to the turnstyle.  At that point, you could have already handed it to anybody.  But it is good to know this will work.


----------



## erm (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know how Florida resident is defined?  I am a seasonal resident who just purchased a home in June.  Florida is not my primary residence, but I do pay taxes, utilities, etc.  It would be nice to have the opportunity to take advantage of some "resident" benefits.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you need a Florida ID card or Driver's license to be considered a FL resident for some of the perks.  

Nancy


----------



## Daverock (Feb 14, 2010)

A Disney agent mentioned to me that even if I pick up the tickets at an off-site location we will be asked to show Fla ID upon using the ticket for the first time at the gate.  Is this true?  I thought once you had the ticket you had to be fingerprinted and then walk in.  Help with clarification please.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 14, 2010)

I dunno 'bout Florida-resident tickets issued off-site, but if you place an online order...
"[Y]ou will receive an exchange certificate. Redeem the exchange certificate at any Walt Disney World Theme Park ticket window by presenting the exchange certificate and valid photo ID.

"[Y]ou must provide any of the following: 
-- Florida driver′s license 
-- Florida state-issued ID card (must have Florida address) 
-- Florida voter′s registration card with corresponding picture ID 
-- A college ID for a Florida college 
-- Florida-based military ID"


----------



## brankatz (Feb 14, 2010)

I have had family that have taken tickets I have purchased for them and they have used at Disney with no Florida ID except mine to puck up the original ticket.  Once you show the initial ID they do not ID again unless the finger print does not match the original ID.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Feb 15, 2010)

erm said:


> Does anyone know how Florida resident is defined?  I am a seasonal resident who just purchased a home in June.  Florida is not my primary residence, but I do pay taxes, utilities, etc.  It would be nice to have the opportunity to take advantage of some "resident" benefits.



We tried to obtain a FL ID thru the Sarasota county DMV, but was told that we can't get one because we are not full-time residents.  We own a condo in Sarasota and are snowbirds.  Hubby stressed that we pay taxes, utilities, etc., and are here for almost a full 6 months, but they wouldn't budge on this.  Not sure what county you purchased your home in FL, but you may want to call your local DMV to see if you can obtain a FL ID.  We have friends who own in another county in FL and are snowbirds, and they had no problem obtaining a FL ID.  Would love to have a FL ID to take advantage of all the discounts while we are down here.


----------



## brankatz (Feb 15, 2010)

All you need to do is show and address and hand in your current liscense to obtain a florida ID.  But you can not get a Florida ID untill you turn in your ID from the other state you reside.  You can always go back and tell the other state you lost your ID (not neccesarily leagal but I know this has been done).


----------



## kjsgrammy (Feb 15, 2010)

brankatz said:


> All you need to do is show and address and hand in your current liscense to obtain a florida ID.  But you can not get a Florida ID untill you turn in your ID from the other state you reside.  You can always go back and tell the other state you lost your ID (not neccesarily leagal but I know this has been done).



I don't think this would work for us.  I do not like dealing with our "home" DMV and avoid having to go there (too long of waits, rude counter employees, etc.).  It's just not worth the hassle.  Not sure why you can't have an ID for two different locations (I'm not talking driver's license - just a picture ID with your address on it).  After all, we do pay taxes in two different states.

I'm not trying to get into a "political" discussion on this board, so if any mod feels that this is where this posting is heading, feel free to delete.


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 15, 2010)

RCI just sent me an email offering me someone's deposited Disney week along with tickets to the parks for $136 per person per night.  

I have heard that knowing someone in Florida is the best way to get cheap tickets, followed by AAA. I haven't acted on the knowing someone in 15 years. It was easy to do then and only about $30 per person a day.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 15, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> RCI just sent me an email offering me someone's deposited Disney week along with tickets to the parks for $136 per person per night.
> 
> *I have heard that knowing someone in Florida is the best way to get cheap tickets*, followed by AAA. I haven't acted on the knowing someone in 15 years. It was easy to do then and only about $30 per person a day.



The absolute best way to get cheap (free - well, we do give a thank you gift sothere is a minimal cost to us  ) tickets is to know someone that works for Disney. We are fortunate enough to have friends of the family that work there. They get X number of tickets per year to give to whomever they want. Catch is the employee has to be on site to go in with you to activate the tickets. There are some black out dates as well.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 16, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> I don't think this would work for us. I do not like dealing with our "home" DMV and avoid having to go there (too long of waits, rude counter employees, etc.). It's just not worth the hassle. Not sure why you can't have an ID for two different locations (I'm not talking driver's license - just a picture ID with your address on it). After all, we do pay taxes in two different states.
> 
> I'm not trying to get into a "political" discussion on this board, so if any mod feels that this is where this posting is heading, feel free to delete.


 
I agree - we pay full taxes, utililties, insurance, etc in two states - I think we should be allowed an I.D. - I wouldn't care if it's designated as part time resident.  Particularly if we reside 50% in each state.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 16, 2010)

brankatz said:


> I have had family that have taken tickets I have purchased for them and they have used at Disney with no Florida ID except mine to puck up the original ticket.  Once you show the initial ID they do not ID again unless the finger print does not match the original ID.



I doubt they do this for these 4 day tickets, but I have been checked at the turnstile to make sure I was the person whose name was on my annual pass.


----------



## jtridle (Feb 16, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I doubt they do this for these 4 day tickets, but I have been checked at the turnstile to make sure I was the person whose name was on my annual pass.



You're right, now that I think about it.  With the FL resident passes, our name is imprinted on the ticket.  But I just know we've never been ID'd again at the turnstyle, just fingerprinted.  I guess your experience just shows that it could happen.  

Just an aside, our son got in on a non-FL resident 7 day pass that had been originally fingerprinted for its first use by somebody else.  He picked up this "wrong" pass (we had several passes) accidentally.  When he tried to go through the turnstyle with it, it rejected his fingerprint.  the guy at the turnstyle hit a manual override button and he went in.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll ask the unpopular question (and don my flame retardant suit), but does anyone else think this is wrong ?

Look, I'm all for getting a deal, taking advantage of everything I can, and bending (but not breaking) the rules to the max, but using tickets meant for FL residents only - when you're not one is wrong in my book.

Hope no one has any problems by getting denied entry, but I also won't have much pity for you if you do (as unlikely as it is).

Chris

FYI - If you don't want to buy an AP, you can also look into the 14-day unlimited tickets available to UK residents only (supposedly)..........


----------



## frenchieinme (Feb 16, 2010)

That's the problem we are having in the USA today both as a nation (in DC) and as individuals (here on TUG in this post theme).  It appears nothing is wrong anymore.  It is called being ethical and moral.  Taking something that is not yours or intended to be yours is WRONG no matter which way you cut it.  I hope this does not upset anyone but come on guys... 

The point here is "are you a FL resident, yes or no? " If yes, you qualify and if not you do not.  Is it that difficult to understand?  I understand one can justify nearly anything but based on what I have read so far there is no bending but outright breaking of the rules.  Sorry, but call a spade a spade.  Is this the way we want our kids to act in life?  

I am for getting a good deal also, don't get me wrong but not unethically or illegally at someone else's expensense.  Bottom line I guess is would you like someone else doing this to you and taking advantage of you in such a way?  If not, why do it to someone else?  

I guess we need to know the differnece involved in having character or being a character. 

frenchieinme


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife wouldn't even consider bending this residency rule. She'd have a heart attack approaching the turnstile even if there was a 1% chance she might get busted!


----------



## logan115 (Feb 17, 2010)

frenchieinme said:


> That's the problem we are having in the USA today both as a nation (in DC) and as individuals (here on TUG in this post theme).  It appears nothing is wrong anymore.  It is called being ethical and moral.  Taking something that is not yours or intended to be yours is WRONG no matter which way you cut it.  I hope this does not upset anyone but come on guys...
> 
> The point here is "are you a FL resident, yes or no? " If yes, you qualify and if not you do not.  Is it that difficult to understand?  I understand one can justify nearly anything but based on what I have read so far there is no bending but outright breaking of the rules.  Sorry, but call a spade a spade.  Is this the way we want our kids to act in life?
> 
> ...




Thanks for chiming in - glad I'm not the only one that was getting a bit bothered by this.

I don't mean to sound holier-than-thou because I'm not, but I also will not condone blatantly breaking rules.  

I'm sure that everyone would appreciate much longer lines to get into the parks if Disney had to start checking IDs for every ticket, and the FL residents would probably be really happy if Disney cut back or eliminated these kind of perks for _*FL residents only*_ due to this kind of abuse (like Starwood and systems - Disney does have people that look at these kinds of forums ya know  ).

Would you get a crew cut and put on camos to try and get a military discount ?

Would you put on a grey wig and walk with a cane to try and get a seniors discount ?

If you answered "no" then why is this any different ?  If you answered "yes" then nothing I post is going to stop you.   And as I mentioned before I don't want anyone's trip to WDW to be ruined - we truely find it to be "magical" and it's why we own DVC, but I'll have very little pity for you if you get to the turnstile and are turned away because you can't prove the state residency that you don't have.

Chris


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to comment on this thread.  We are Florida residents and have a home in Wisconsin, spend almost 6 months in Wisconsin Dells.  Some of the attractions give residents of Wisconsin Dells a break on tickets, as is only fair as I can't tell you how many times we are expected to accompany our company on these attractions.  We do not get any break - why, because those who own one week of timeshare or campground memberships or anything like that go in and argue that they are residents too, so they have had to make a hard and fast rule to show your driver's license.  They especially have trouble with Christmas Mountain campground or timeshare owners trying to claim residency.  So where does it end?  I would hate to see the small perk for Florida residents taken away because others want to abuse the privilege.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2010)

*OT: Senior Discounts*



logan115 said:


> Would you put on a grey wig and walk with a cane to try and get a seniors discount?



Speaking of which...
I don't put on a wig or walk with a cane, and I don't _think_ I look old...
But there's a gal at Taco Bell who gives me a senior discount, without my asking.
At least she doesn't call me "Gramps," yet.


----------



## erm (Feb 18, 2010)

I consider myself a Florida resident although Florida is not my primary residence.  I pay 12 months worth of taxes, utilities, etc, though I don't use services for the full 12 months.  Should I be able to take advantage of special deals for Florida residents?  I believe I should and see no moral or ethical dilemna.  After posing the question here on TUG, I visited Guest Relations while at one of the Disney parks.  I explained my situation and was told that they're having some problems with Florida IDs, so all I would need is some kind of bill (utilities, taxes, etc) with my name on it and my ID from whatever state was my primary residence.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 18, 2010)

erm said:


> I consider myself a Florida resident although Florida is not my primary residence.  I pay 12 months worth of taxes, utilities, etc, though I don't use services for the full 12 months.



BTW, if you are in Florida for 30 days or more and engage in any form of gainful employment or enroll a child in a public school, then to drive... you, your spouse and child (if they drive) must obtain a Florida DL (with exceptions for migrant labor, military and interstate truckers). _Source:_ Section 322.031, Florida Statutes.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 19, 2010)

erm said:


> I consider myself a Florida resident although Florida is not my primary residence. I pay 12 months worth of taxes, utilities, etc, though I don't use services for the full 12 months. Should I be able to take advantage of special deals for Florida residents? I believe I should and see no moral or ethical dilemna. After posing the question here on TUG, I visited Guest Relations while at one of the Disney parks. I explained my situation and was told that they're having some problems with Florida IDs, so all I would need is some kind of bill (utilities, taxes, etc) with my name on it and my ID from whatever state was my primary residence.


 

When Florida had the intangibles tax, I went to tax seminars several times.  The speaker, an employee of the state of Florida, told lots of horror stories of states going after the estates of people who had property, bank accounts, whatever in two states. Be careful.


----------



## erm (Feb 20, 2010)

Rapmark, thanks for the information.  My husband is an auditor, so I'm sure he'll look into any tax implications.  Our tax attorney is authorized to practice in both MA and FL, so he would know the laws.


----------



## Daverock (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Problem I Had*

Hi Folks,

Since I started this topic I thought I'd report on what happened.

I went to the AAA and bought passes for my wife, my self and my 3 grandkids.
The kids don't have to show ID only adults. My ts has a disney desk and they took the vouchers from AAA and gave me the tickets, BUT THEY THEN PUT THE NAMES ON THEM which is what I did not want as I was giving the tickets to my daughter and son-in-law.  However, when we went to the Parks no one checked or cared and all went easily thru. In fact tyhey were not even fingerprinted.

It is my understanding that if you redeem your voucher at the Park they don't have the time to put names on them.

Have a magical day.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 24, 2010)

Nobody is ever fingerprinted - everyone is bioscanned.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 25, 2010)

Daverock said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Since I started this topic I thought I'd report on what happened.
> 
> ...



While I'm glad that is sounds like you had a good time, I still disagree with doing this.  Obviously you knew this was wrong as you didn't want them to put the names on the tickets which would've increased your chances of getting caught.

If there was no restriction for who could use the tickets but instead it was only FL that could buy the tickets it would be one thing, but clearly that's not the case.

Again, hope you had a great visit and don't want anyone to have a trip to somewhere like WDW (or anywhere) ruined by having their tickets yanked, but perhaps I would be in favor of tighter restrictions (ie checking IDs) at the gate going forward to avoid people blatantly breaking the rules.

Chris


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Nobody is ever fingerprinted - everyone is bioscanned.



They also do a swab for DNA after you step thru the full-body x-ray scanner. :ignore:


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Florida Resident & Give a Day Get a Day*

Now here is a deal I heard today.

Volunteer your day with the "Give a Day Get a Day" promotion.

If you are a Florida resident you get the 4 days for $99.

The volunteer voucher is worth $71 or a full one day ticket. 

With the voucher they will apply $71 towards the $99 so a 4 day pass ends up being $28 out of pocket.

I think if you buy an annual pass they simply add 3 months to it.


----------

